
Google Allo's desktop client is in the works - mattshelbourn
https://www.engadget.com/2017/02/24/google-allos-desktop-client-is-in-the-works/
======
mattshelbourn
With the convoluted situation that is Google's plethora of mildly supported or
unsupported messaging apps, will this improve things or just make them worse?
Based on track record, I feel that the latter is more likely. Yah, a desktop
client for Allo will be nice, but there is no mention of SMS integration,
which is what's lacking most with the app. __sigh __

